# Lets go with a theme to start the weekend off.



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 20, 2020)

All good ones, thanks what a great way to start a Friday!


----------



## SmokinGame (Nov 20, 2020)

Have to love the Beatles.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 20, 2020)

Yep... for sure, 2020 year didn't use any lubrication...lol...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 20, 2020)

Good ones Chris. I like the quarantine exercises lol


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 20, 2020)

Those are great...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2020)

All funny!...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2020)

That's a REALLY GREAT bunch today, Chris!!
Thanks for the laffs.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I like the quarantine exercises lol


1 , 2 and 3 are my normal . Lock down or not .
Some good ones today ,
but got a kick out of the dog with the mask . My daughter teaches pre-primary . She used our cattle dog to make a poster for the class room .


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 20, 2020)

All good!


----------



## Hank R (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Hank R (Nov 21, 2020)




----------

